# Tell the truth



## Big M (Apr 17, 2005)

Would you turn in a hunting buddy that was hunting illegal,Deer,Turkey,Dove,Ducks


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 17, 2005)

no i wouldnt, i would tell him to clean it up and threaten to turn him in, and if he repeated, then i would consider it.  As wrong as it is, I would probably opt for the "three strikes your out" rule and turn him in on his third time i had to say something.--Bubba


----------



## Big M (Apr 17, 2005)

I let them no up front, not around me.


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 18, 2005)

Nope, But if stuff became a habbit I could confront him about it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2005)

To start with no, but I would give him the chance to straighten up.  If he does not, then he is not a hunting buddy of mine, so he would be getting a call.

Jim


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 18, 2005)

*don't hang*

with violators.......so the point is sorta moot with me..... ........ps-if someone did, they would no longer be a buddy...yeah, I'd turn 'em in.....


----------



## JBowers (Apr 18, 2005)

They would know up front that I will not tolerate it; therefore, without question.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 18, 2005)

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!

But, as John stated they would already know up front what is 'RIGHT' and what is 'WRONG'..........

So there shouldn't be an issue.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 18, 2005)

Not at first, but if it continued, then yes..Luckly, he's not like that..


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 18, 2005)

HT2 has stated that he does not wear orange in the stand, so for everybody who voted YES, are you going to turn him in?


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 18, 2005)

*Tom.......*

there are at LEAST 4 rangers that use this board..........they know already.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I've learned to make my expectations VERY clear to those I hunt with.  If they hunt illegally, they should expect to  get turned in.   
I suppose they are a million scenarios but that's my generic answer.  
As far as someone not wearing their orange, I'd probably warn them, ONCE.  
Someone doing the things we tend to more generically call poaching (night shooting, bait, over the limit etc...), I would not bother having a conversation.  They know what they've done.  What's the point of the conversation?  If  they were a child, then no, we'd have a discussions.  But I presume you are talking about adults who know full well their actions and it's consequences.  
What's that avatar again?
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2005)

What is a hunting buddy?  If I were a member of a club and one of the guys broke the law, yes!  If it was a very close friend, I would have a heart to heart the first time.  After that, he knows where my heart is.


----------



## HORTON (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess I'm like most of you.  If he is doing something illegal, he's not my "hunting" buddy.
But if a buddy of mine did something illegal, spontaneously or unknowingly, then I would warn them what they did was illegal.  Then hope like (EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR) they didn't do it again.

Horton


----------



## JBowers (Apr 18, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> HT2 has stated that he does not wear orange in the stand, so for everybody who voted YES, are you going to turn him in?


He turned himself in!


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 18, 2005)

JBowers said:
			
		

> He turned himself in!



Good man that HT2!!  So, I guess we can call off the Mounties.


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 18, 2005)

*Thats a tough sitchyayshun...*

he'd get an earful and some more and a warning about it and possibly no hunting with me.


----------



## General Lee (Apr 18, 2005)

Most of the ones that would turn their buddy in don't have a buddy to begin with.....


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 18, 2005)

No, but theres alot of things I wouldn't tell on my dad or my best friend for. For those who dont like it that way, you probably dont know the meaning of the words TRUE FRIEND. May be wrong in some peoples eyes but oh well, thats the way I see it.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 18, 2005)

No. And that's that.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Tom.........*



			
				Tom Borck said:
			
		

> HT2 has stated that he does not wear orange in the stand, so for everybody who voted YES, are you going to turn him in?


Don't bother me none..........

Turn me in.........

But, you gotta find me first!!!!!!!!!!        

Nana Boo Boo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Don't bother me none..........
> 
> Turn me in.........
> 
> ...



Hey I voted NO, so not me.  BTW, All I have to do is wait at Hooters!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Most of the ones that would turn their buddy in don't have a buddy to begin with.....



What would it take for you to turn him in (or not call him buddy any more)....if he shot your neighbor (by accident or on purpose) would that do it?

Jim


----------



## huntaholic (Apr 18, 2005)

*No*

I would not have to, He is my oldest son an would not do anything to give me a reason, for example this year he killed a nice deer a 8 pt with a broken eye guard an the taxadermy told my son he could fix it so nobody would ever know an he said leave it like he killed it. This deer had a 16in inside spread I would have thought about it long an hard. Made me proud


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

*No surprise.*

And there you have it.  3 out of 4 would NOT turn in thier 'buddy' and we sit around and wonder why we have a poaching problem.     Every poacher (= game THEIF) is somebody's 'buddy'.  I'd also be willing to bet a year's pay that every single poacher in this state has at LEAST one 'buddy' (and probably more) who knows what they are doing.  
I just hope none who voted no have never complained about law breakers in the field.  That's somebody's "buddy" you are complaining about.  
We get what we deserve.  We deserve what we tolerate.  
Like I said, those who I hunt with know what is expected (VERY simple.  Obey the law).  I don't hunt with poachers.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Apr 18, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> HT2 has stated that he does not wear orange in the stand, so for everybody who voted YES, are you going to turn him in?



There have also been several on here that boast that they carry a pistol when they go in the woods bowhunting during archery season. This is a violation. Some are the same ones that jumped all over Tim for taking his orange off on the stand. So, who's is going to turn these guys in?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Big M said:
			
		

> Would you turn in a hunting buddy that was hunting illegal,Deer,Turkey,Dove,Ducks


The question suggests that the named game is being taken illegally.  
Walking around with a pistol in bow season (assuming you don't use it to shoot deer), is not going to aid you in harvesting a deer (but might help you harvest a coyote, snake or protect yourself from a two legged varmint).  
I don't bow hunt.  But I ALWAYS have a pistol on my hip while in the woods.  Whatever is or is not in season.  BAD canine problems.  
I guess taken to the extreme, we could come up with any scenario.  If I knew my hunting buddy drove over the speed limit on his way to camp, would I turn him in?  Uh... No.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gabowman (Apr 18, 2005)

GeauxLSU,

Just curious....are you saying that if you was on a large dove field with a buddy of yours (whom has always followed the game laws as far as you've known) setting across the field and saw him shoot down his number 13th dove of the day and a game warden later came around checking liscenses....then you'd tell that warden to go give your buddy a citation? I'm just curious to your response.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2005)

gabowman said:
			
		

> GeauxLSU,
> 
> Just curious....are you saying that if you was on a large dove field with a buddy of yours (whom has always followed the game laws as far as you've known) setting across the field and saw him shoot down his number 13th dove of the day and a game warden later came around checking liscenses....then you'd tell that warden to go give your buddy a citation? I'm just curious to your response.


If I thought it was intentional, yes.  But I seriously can't imagine hunting with someone who would INTENTIONALLY do that.  It's a character thing.  If he pulled his trigger on the 12th bird and two fell, then no.  He can decide what he wants to do about that.  
I've said it before, NOTHING I do or those who hunt with me, will endanger hunting for our future and espeically for my son.    I've tolerated it long enough and I've seen what it does.  No thanks.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gabowman (Apr 18, 2005)

Good answer. It was what I was hoping for. We all ARE human....it's nice seeing that when reading these threads.    

GB


----------



## General Lee (Apr 18, 2005)

Jim, You're invoking murder or atleast maybe involuntary manslaughter  in an ill fated attempt to discern where I would draw the line?Puhleease.The question was about animals and no animal is worth turning a TRUE FRIEND in for.I simply stated that those of you that would drop a dime on a friend for a hunting infraction maybe need to take inventory of this supposed alliance and probably will discover that this person is not a true friend but maybe just an aquaintance or club co-member.Spending less time speed dialing DNR and more time cultivating relationships may be in order......


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 19, 2005)

*I guess for me.......*

it all comes down to what a true "friend" is..............I do not have any friends that are low life scum, INTENTIONAL game law violators........several members of this board have hunted with me.......Huntin' Tom, Rapidfire, and Etter to mention a few.......if one of them intentionally broke a game law, and I knew about it, they would be turned in on a heartbeat...........yeah, animals mean more to me than scum........like Phil said........it's no wonder game law violations run rampant in Georgia.......few have the cajones to turn somebody in, apparently.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 19, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Jim, You're invoking murder or atleast maybe involuntary manslaughter  in an ill fated attempt to discern where I would draw the line?Puhleease.The question was about animals and no animal is worth turning a TRUE FRIEND in for.I simply stated that those of you that would drop a dime on a friend for a hunting infraction maybe need to take inventory of this supposed alliance and probably will discover that this person is not a true friend but maybe just an aquaintance or club co-member.Spending less time speed dialing DNR and more time cultivating relationships may be in order......



Pilcher, you are right that my question was to the extreme and I should not make a comparative like that.  My apologies.  

Ok how about this....A "buddy" kills 2 bucks early in the season, then on the last week of the season he shoots a nice, nice buck from one of your stands while "doe" hunting.  You had seen this buck many times all season and had several pics of him on camera.  Is this where the line should be drawn?  Is it ok to break club rules as well?  Does it matter more if it affects you personally?

I like most here would not "turn" someone in for an honest mistake in the deer woods, but I would also not associate with someone who consistently breaks game laws.  

I would prefer to be the lone hunter on a property if my only choice was to hunt with folks who cannot or will not follow the laws of the state or rules of the club.  Luckily over the last 18 or so years of deer hunting I have only been stuck 2 times with serious idiots and I made a decision not to hunt with them.  The 6 club members we have now...Bubbabuck, his daddy "May", Dawn2Dusk, Hunk, Mark and me have an absolute blast in the woods and none of us would do anything on purpose in the woods to give ourselves a black eye.  

If you are having trouble finding folks who do not consistently want or need to break game laws you may want to look elsewhere and "cultivate" a few new relationships...

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2005)

*Deja` Vue*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Pilcher...


NOW it makes sense!  Whew...    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 19, 2005)

HT2,

We've had folks brag about violating game laws here before and they were very soon there after busted poaching.

Some of them twice.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2005)

*Slow learners...*



			
				Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Some of them twice.


    
I mean, come on......
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Larry Rooks (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm with coon dawg on this one.  If they hunt that way, NO BUDDY of mine and he'd know up front that I would turn him in.  Just because some see it as
a game violation and not against a human, they don't see it as a criminal violation.


----------



## Tom Borck (Apr 19, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> And there you have it.  3 out of 4 would NOT turn in thier 'buddy' and we sit around and wonder why we have a poaching problem.     Every poacher (= game THEIF) is somebody's 'buddy'.  I'd also be willing to bet a year's pay that every single poacher in this state has at LEAST one 'buddy' (and probably more) who knows what they are doing.
> I just hope none who voted no have never complained about law breakers in the field.  That's somebody's "buddy" you are complaining about.
> We get what we deserve.  We deserve what we tolerate.
> Like I said, those who I hunt with know what is expected (VERY simple.  Obey the law).  I don't hunt with poachers.
> ...



Are you going to report Tim?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> Are you going to report Tim?


Apparently he's done that himself.  Also, I've never seen Tim deer hunting during rifle season without a vest.  What am I going to report?  "This ACC fan says he doesn't wear orange.  Might wanna' check him out."  I tried in my other post to allude that I assumed we are talking about HARVESTING game.  Not wearing your orange doesn't help you harvest game (though obviously some think it does).  It does endanger your life.  So if it's a general question, I would not want to hunt with someone who doesn't value their life enough to wear a simple vest (since I'd assume they sure don't value mine!).   If it's a specific answer about Tim, if he gets written up, he's already said what he'd do MANY times.  As an acquantance, I wish he'd wear one for his own safety, but that's on him and the law, not me.  
Though a good poll, it is general and causes this sort of hair splitting.  I think the general question was geared out do you make exceptions for 'friends' who are poachers/law breakers whatever.  Some do, some don't.  Obviously poachers have friends.  Obviously, some people don't want poachers as their friends.  I personally am just surprised (though sadly not much) at the ratio.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phi


----------



## JBowers (Apr 19, 2005)

*Friends Helping Friends..........*

*Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources*

*South Central Region Headquarters - Madison*
*3911 Fish Hatchery Rd Fitchburg, WI 53711*
*Phone: (608) 275-3266 TDD: (608) 275-3231*



For Release: April 8, 2005

Contact(s): Mike Nice, Conservation Warden, Richland Center: 608-647-4712

*Thirteen Coulee Country Men Facing Numerous Charges Over Alleged Deer And Turkey Poaching*

RICHLAND CENTER – Citations have been issued to 13 area men alleging their involvement in widespread deer and turkey poaching in Richland, Vernon, Sauk, Juneau and Taylor Counties, the Department of Natural Resources announced today. 

Wardens issued 106 citations for illegal activities resulting from a 2 ½ year investigation after receiving several complaints of poaching throughout the area which connects Vernon, Sauk and Richland Counties. 

The majority of citations involve shooting deer at night with the aid of a spotlight, hunting deer during the closed season, road hunting, and numerous safety violations including loaded and uncased guns in a vehicle and hunting within 50 feet of the road. 

Turkey related charges include hunting turkeys without a valid permit, hunting turkeys with a rifle, road hunting, discharging a firearm from a vehicle, and loaded and uncased guns in a vehicle. 

Together, the 106 citations carry a total of $36,416 in fines and a possible 41 years revocation of hunting privileges. Individual fines range from $437 to over $7000. The following were charged in either Richland, Vernon, Sauk, Juneau and Taylor County Circuit Courts, with many charged in several counties. 

Seven men, Walter G. Gnirk, 23, Kenneth L. Johnson, Jr., 25, William L. Johnson, Jr., 25, Jeffery D. Fry, 29, Michael L. Johnson, 20, Andrew D. Erickson, 24, and Matthew M. Erickson, 26, are from Hillsboro. Five men, Daniel N. Phillips, 24, Justin R. Phillips, 22, Adam L. Griffa, 21, Kyle J. Phillips, 19, and Brogan H. Boldon, 19, are from Wonewoc while Nathan Phillips, 21, is from LaValle. 

Wardens spent numerous hours gathering intelligence and conducting surveillance over the course of their 2 ½ year probe. The investigating wardens were Mike Nice, Richland Center, John Buss, Sauk City and Mike Green, Wisconsin Dells. 

The trio began contacting suspects in January, 2005, and soon confirmed 37 incidents of illegally shooting deer and turkeys after meeting with several of the individuals and combining their information with intelligence gathered in the field. 

In one instance, three of the men allegedly went to Taylor County where they owned a cabin. The three poached a deer at 3:00 a.m. with a rifle, tagged it as an archery kill and registered the deer as a bow kill in Taylor County. Later, the same deer was brought back to Richland County where the tags were cut off and it was subsequently registered by three individuals who each obtained buck tags under the area’s earn-a-buck requirement. 

Nine large bucks were seized resulting from the investigation. Four were already head mounted and hanging on the wall. Three others were seized from a Juneau County taxidermist who had no knowledge that the deer were taken illegally. 

Many of the larger bucks were shot in the Dutch Hollow Lake area west of LaValle in Sauk County, an approximately 3000 acre property closed to hunting. 

_“We wish to credit the citizens who stepped to the plate and reported suspicious activity and contacted the wardens. This case could not have come together the way it did without concerned sportsmen providing us with information,” said warden Nice._ 

“Once the tips started rolling in we began to piece together the puzzle and got a handle on the magnitude of all that was happening and who was involved,” he pointed out. 

Almost all the deer were shot as a result of trespass and “with total disregard for safety while the suspects were hunting at night. Safety was our biggest concern and once we got the ball rolling we acted as quickly as possible to put an end to this dangerous activity. We’re thankful that no one was hurt as a result of these incidents,” noted warden Nice. 

The warden also said that the targeting of large bucks by the suspects reinforces the “negative aspects” surrounding some people’s obsession with trophy deer.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2005)

Got a whole group of 'buddies' with that one!      What a fine group of young men they are.  Yes indeed, the future of our sport...  
Only one bad thing about that post.... no PRISON time!!   
I love they fact they mounted some of their poached deer.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

I pick and choose my friends carefully. Would I turn in a fellow hunter for not wearing a vest while he's sitting in a tree? No. Would I turn them in for not wearing orange to and from a stand? Possibly, if a serious talking to did not work. That makes it a safety issue for others around them.
Would I turn in someone for shooting over the limit or baiting violations after a talk with them had been ignored. Yes. Would I consider them a friend when they see nothing wrong with willfully breaking the law (and those are indeed LAWS in this state)? I would have to take a long hard look at whether or not I wanted to continue with a relationship that was based on two different ideas of what honesty and ethics mean. Would I turn in a neighbor that I knew was stealing from someone? Yes. And I'm sorry folks, but I see shooting over the limit as stealing from other hunters. After reading some of the replies on here, I guess we see why poachers band together so often and why they teach their children to follow their example. I've gotten ripped off by several people I considered 'friends' in the past. I've learned to pick and choose who I associate with a lot more carefully over the years.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2005)

Anybody want to buy a used conscience? I don't believe I need mine any more. I have a ton of 'em here on Woody's.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 19, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Anybody want to buy a used conscience? I don't believe I need mine any more. I have a ton of 'em here on Woody's.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 19, 2005)

Poachers are no friend or hunting buddy of mine.


----------



## flat foot (Apr 19, 2005)

I would let him know where I stand on the situation and leave him to his problem. If it involved some one else, and he did claim responsability I would eat him up.


----------



## red tail (Apr 19, 2005)

no, But it would not be an issue with a buddy. If it was someone that was in my club I would confront them about it and ask where it was so I would not be around it. But I would turn them in if it continued.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope.

I wouldn't never threaten him or anything.  I'd try to talk some sense into him.  If he or she is a true friend, they'll listen.  Also, true friends don't rat each other out.

Tommy


----------



## Buzz (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope - I would not, but then again that is not a problem with the friends I hang out with.     Do some of you guys turn your buddies in call 911 if you know they are driving 65 mph in a 55 mph zone or if they run a red light?   It's against the law after all LOL.


----------



## General Lee (Apr 19, 2005)

Busted TWICE?Boy some folks just don't learn.....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 20, 2005)

Who knows? Maybe the third time will be the charm!


----------



## SADDADDY (Apr 20, 2005)

*No!!!*

Tim you better watch out! I wouldn't put it past some that they would have the game officer at your place checking things out...  

better to keep the lips glued shut or the typing


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Mike........*

I hear ya bud...........

I may just start wearin' my orange to make everybody happy.........

Know what I mean........

I've just been messin' with ya'll anyways..........Just stirrin' the pot.......

It must have worked.........We got a lot of responses.......


----------



## SADDADDY (Apr 20, 2005)

kinda like that time I shot  I mean ran over that buck 2 weeks after the season was over  

or that time I killed that deer on the other side of the fence, oops I mean I shot it on my side and it ran over there I swear   oh yeah I did put my orange back on when I jumped the fence, don't want to break any laws ya know


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 20, 2005)

*Did it...*

Not only would I have and have call the ranger on myself when I broke the law.  GW came out looked at everything, thanked me for calling and wished me a great day.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 20, 2005)

My hat's off to you Groundhog.  I'm a nice guy and do my best to go by the book, and would go out of my way to help a complete stranger out if they needed help, but I would not call the game warden on my self if I somehow screwed up.  

Your a better man than me apparently!!

Tommy


----------



## General Lee (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok,Fess up. Who on here has been busted twice?I know my one encounter with a Rabbit Sheriff was enough to put me on the straight and narrow for life


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 21, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Ok,Fess up. Who on here has been busted twice?I know my one encounter with a Rabbit Sheriff was enough to put me on the straight and narrow for life



didn't you get it again recently?

Jim


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 21, 2005)

*Not better......*

Tommy, I am not better just made a mistake and took the right course of action for the time and place.  Once I knew my error - killed a spike last year on opening day that I thought was a doe.  My club is in Harris County which is QDM, 4 points or more to a side or doe is legal.  This was a large spike, not a button buck.  He dressed 110 pounds and had "horns" of 2" on one side and a bent over one on the left about 4" long.  I watch the deer for several minutes and never saw the bone.  Till I lifted his head off the ground.

Even then I thought of several things - leaving him in the woods; trying to sneak him out; dragging him off our land; shotting the antlers off; ect.  After a couple minutes I knew the best thing was to call the 1-800 numbers and ask for the ranger.  After see how it played to some of the kids in camp and other members of the club I knew I made the right choice.  As club pres. I felt I had a greater level of right and wrong then others in the club.  Ranger told me fine would be $185.00 but he would never write a ticket for someone trying to do what was right.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 21, 2005)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> Tommy, I am not better just made a mistake and took the right course of action for the time and place.  Once I knew my error - killed a spike last year on opening day that I thought was a doe.  My club is in Harris County which is QDM, 4 points or more to a side or doe is legal.  This was a large spike, not a button buck.  He dressed 110 pounds and had "horns" of 2" on one side and a bent over one on the left about 4" long.  I watch the deer for several minutes and never saw the bone.  Till I lifted his head off the ground.
> 
> Even then I thought of several things - leaving him in the woods; trying to sneak him out; dragging him off our land; shotting the antlers off; ect.  After a couple minutes I knew the best thing was to call the 1-800 numbers and ask for the ranger.  After see how it played to some of the kids in camp and other members of the club I knew I made the right choice.  As club pres. I felt I had a greater level of right and wrong then others in the club.  Ranger told me fine would be $185.00 but he would never write a ticket for someone trying to do what was right.



Great story and example GH.

Jim


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 21, 2005)

*I'll second that...........*

 .............  .............


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 21, 2005)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> Tommy, I am not better just made a mistake and took the right course of action for the time and place.  Once I knew my error - killed a spike last year on opening day that I thought was a doe.  My club is in Harris County which is QDM, 4 points or more to a side or doe is legal.  This was a large spike, not a button buck.  He dressed 110 pounds and had "horns" of 2" on one side and a bent over one on the left about 4" long.  I watch the deer for several minutes and never saw the bone.  Till I lifted his head off the ground.
> 
> Even then I thought of several things - leaving him in the woods; trying to sneak him out; dragging him off our land; shotting the antlers off; ect.  After a couple minutes I knew the best thing was to call the 1-800 numbers and ask for the ranger.  After see how it played to some of the kids in camp and other members of the club I knew I made the right choice.  As club pres. I felt I had a greater level of right and wrong then others in the club.  Ranger told me fine would be $185.00 but he would never write a ticket for someone trying to do what was right.


Kudos to you AND the officer for doing the RIGHT thing.  
Many would obviously not have and there's a prime case of the RIGHT thing being handled properly!    
Hope those kids remember that lesson.  You may be outnumbered 100 to 1, but you are indeed a true sportsman GW!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## General Lee (Apr 21, 2005)

Jim, AGAIN? That was my one and only and it was not even a blatant disregard for the law,more of an interpretation mistake.I have adhered to the mandates set forth by the State and DNR for the last several years.I'll admit I didn't always but have started doing so and have enjoyed a good relationship with the last 2 Rangers working the county I primarily hunt............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 21, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Jim, AGAIN? That was my one and only and it was not even a blatant disregard for the law,more of an interpretation mistake.I have adhered to the mandates set forth by the State and DNR for the last several years.I'll admit I didn't always but have started doing so and have enjoyed a good relationship with the last 2 Rangers working the county I primarily hunt............



Did I miss something about hunting turks over a recently planted oat plot?

Jim


----------



## justus3131 (Apr 21, 2005)

What about the hunt club member that shoots his third buck of the year?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 21, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Did I miss something about hunting turks over a recently planted oat plot?
> Jim


Maybe he means only once THIS year?  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=16288
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## General Lee (Apr 22, 2005)

Yea Jim,That's what I was referring to.When I was caught opening day of turkey season hunting on a recently planted plot of rye and wheat.In that post I was never disrespectful of the Ranger,I owned up to what happened and said I would step up and take my medicine.I knew as I typed it that a few on here that always seem to be in disagreement with me would celebrate and I didn't have to make the post but I did so because a few weeks earlier there had been a discussion on another thread about the legalities of hunting on new plots and I used my story to try and warn others on here to not listen to forums,friends,their cousins wife's brother's neighbor and such but to get their info from a Ranger and make sure before doing something.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 22, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Yea Jim,That's what I was referring to.When I was caught opening day of turkey season hunting on a recently planted plot of rye and wheat.In that post I was never disrespectful of the Ranger,I owned up to what happened and said I would step up and take my medicine.I knew as I typed it that a few on here that always seem to be in disagreement with me would celebrate and I didn't have to make the post but I did so because a few weeks earlier there had been a discussion on another thread about the legalities of hunting on new plots and I used my story to try and warn others on here to not listen to forums,friends,their cousins wife's brother's neighbor and such but to get their info from a Ranger and make sure before doing something.



And wasnt there a problem a few years back as well?  

Jim


----------



## General Lee (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I had one warn me to put my orange vest on while walking down the road to the truck in 1980,but this turkey incident recently has been my one and only case....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 22, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> Well I had one warn me to put my orange vest on while walking down the road to the truck in 1980,but this turkey incident recently has been my one and only case....



Sorry my mistake...I would not count the warning

Jim


----------



## Chuck Martin (Apr 22, 2005)

After reading this thread I notice alot of ...........situational ethics


----------



## General Lee (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Jim,No harm,no foul.


----------



## dominantpredator (Apr 23, 2005)

Big M said:
			
		

> Would you turn in a hunting buddy that was hunting illegal,Deer,Turkey,Dove,Ducks


No ....


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 23, 2005)

I have read all the posts, and had a long hard thought about it, my vote would just be simple NO


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 23, 2005)

Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> I have read all the posts, and had a long hard thought about it, my vote would just be simple NO



What if your buddy was riding down a dirt road that borders the lease you hunt on and shot a monster buck from the road that you had hunted for 3 years, with trail cam pics so there would be no dought that you got cheated out of the chance to take him legally????


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 30, 2005)

I would turn him in to our club president or VP and he would be thrown out of the club. Everyone in our club knows the rules and agrees to abide by those rules. We need to discipline our own. The authorities don't need to be involved and besides; we can do a better job of it.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Apr 30, 2005)

*No.*

I would get on this tail  ,,,,,,,, but never sell out a friend.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree with you fully TurkeyProof.

No deer or animal is worth selling out a good friend.

Tommy


----------



## gabuckeye (May 1, 2005)

I would have a strong conversation with a friend and let him again know where I stand and hopefully change his thinking.  I would not turn in a friend but might not hunt with him again.  Good friends are few in life.


----------

